# Norco Six - Rahmen Schuld am Bremsen quietschen



## excalibur7706 (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo Norco Besitzer,

habe ein 2006er Six mir aufgebaut. Verbaut ist eine Shimano Saint mit 200mm Bremsscheibe (vo+hi). 
Wenn ich die Bremse leicht anziehe (schleift), oder die Bremse voll anziehe bis das Hinterrad blockiert ist alles ok.

Wenn ich aber nun ordentlich bremsen will ohne zu blockieren, quietscht meine Bremse fürchterlich und ich spüre Vibration bis in den Sattel.

Ein lokaler Bikeladen meinte nun es könnte am alten Rahmen liegen.
Erzählt der Mist oder ist die Bremse zuviel für meinen alten Rahmen.

Schrauben sind alle korrekt angezogen, Bremsklötze parallel zur Scheibe.

Was meint ihr, kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß

Ben


----------



## Indian Summer (27. Mai 2010)

Hi Ben

Check ob alle Schrauben am Hinterbau gut angezogen sind oder ob es da irgendwo Spiel hat, zB Achsen, Lager. Dann prüfe ob du einen Riss in der Nähe der Bremsaufnahme hast, ansonsten wird es nicht am Rahmen liegen. 

Dann check die Bremsbeläge, und probier allenfalls ein anderes Produkt, ich habe mit Trickstuff gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Kein Quitschen, wenig Verschleiss.

Ein wenig Kupferpaste hinter die Beläge (nicht auf die Beläge ;-) und Beläge anschleifen können auch helfen.

Lass uns wissen ob du Erfolg gehabt hast oder noch Fragen auftauchen.

Grüsse

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

